# HELP!!! Did I Add too Much Clove Oil? Will My Paint Ever Dry?



## PineTurps (Jan 20, 2020)

For various reasons (mainly work) I needed my paint to dry extremely slowly. Before I was able to mix a suitable Slow Dry Medium however, I was in a pinch and tried a mix of just straight clove oil and stand oil as a medium. 

I didn't think I mixed that much clove oil into the paint (and I thought I kept the medium ratio to 1/3 medium, 2/3 paint), but my paint is taking a painfully long time to dry.

Is it possible I irrevocably ruined the paint? Will it never dry? Is there anything I can do to improve the situation (any additives I can lay onto the paint to help it dry)?

Or, should I just wait it out? Will it eventually dry in a year or so?


----------



## M Winther (May 14, 2016)

It could be that you have added too much so that it does not form a cohesive, healthy paint film. You'll have to wait and see. Sunlight speeds up the drying process.


----------



## PineTurps (Jan 20, 2020)

Thx M Winther. It has finally dried. It took almost 2 months but it is dry. I do think, however, that the paint film is brittle. Are there any signs that I can look for to determine the condition of the paint film? Do you have any suggestions on how to deal with it from here on out? Will a final varnish improve the situation at all?


----------

